
Ask HN: I'm very conflicted, what's your opinion - swtf
Hello Everyone,<p>5 months ago I joined a startup as a senior engineer&#x2F; employee 0. During my interview I shared my goals with the cofounders of wanting to move into management and hopefully become the CTO one day. The cofounders said they&#x27;d love nothing more than to see that happen, and agreed that I&#x27;d be the most suitable candidate for the job since I&#x27;ll pretty much be designing the entire system. Shortly after joining we got into an accelerator.<p>3 months go by, 2 weeks after our release I heard my CEO chat about how he asked one of our advisors to join as the CTO. When I asked him wondering, he said that VC firms were pressuring them to get an experienced CTO.<p>I had no issue with accepting the fact that I am not experienced enough to be a CTO. But I felt used and hurt because my CEO knew that fact from the beginning, and didn&#x27;t tell me a thing. The only reason I found out about the whole situation was because I was around when he was having that conversation.<p>During my conversation with the CEO he said they weren&#x27;t concerned with getting a CTO at the moment but much more focused on getting more engineers since the other engineer and I pretty much can&#x27;t pull 18 hour days anymore.<p>2 weeks after my conversation with the CEO, I met one of the cofounders friends who later I find out was in consideration for the CTO position.<p>Today my CEO was telling me about how it looks like that friend is probably joining as the CTO.<p>I spoke to my mentor and others. Everyone told me to take this opportunity to learn from someone great. But I can&#x27;t help but feel angry because the cofounders say one thing, and another thing happens.<p>EDIT:I&#x27;m feeling very unmotivated, and pretty depressed. I feel like I failed, and I have no goals to work for. I am pretty much stuck as an engineer for at least 2-3 years until we even grow large enough to layer up<p>What would you do? am I being immature about this?
======
DamnYuppie
I would advise you to consider do you really have the skills to be a CTO? Have
you ever managed a team, had fudiciary responsibilities, engaged
professionally in internal and external sales to other executives, lead large
technically complex change initiatives? To be fair I wouldn't even consider
the following a comprehensive list. If you don't have those experiences now I
would advise against trying to learn them at a startup as the support
structure rarely is in place and any misstep magnified.

That being the case it doesn't sound like the current CEO is trustworthy or
honest with you. If the person they are looking to bring in doesn't have of
the aforementioned skills or experience then you should run away now!

~~~
swtf
I admit that I don't have that experience. What we discussed was me growing
into that position by learning from the CEO, COO, and advisors.

I met the guy twice we had some interesting conversations. He's smart. But I
still don't feel like I can trust the CEO again..

------
cocktailpeanuts
It's natural to feel bad, but it's also correct that you should take this
opportunity to learn from someone great.

The thing is, these "CTO", "CEO", etc. is nothing more than a title, it's just
for vanity. You probably think everything will be different once you become
the "CTO", but you'll realize that nothing changes even if you do become one.

What's really important is improving yourself. You also said you think you're
not experienced enough to be a CTO compared to the other guy. Then get more
experience! Simple as that.

Don't make this about your ego, because there's nothing to gain from that.
Learn, learn, learn.

~~~
swtf
So* you're saying my issue here is just ego? Humm I can't say my ego isn't
hurt but I'm just not sure if it's only my ego.

------
msie
Wow, I'd love to have a problem like yours. Both of my parents are getting on
in age and aren't as healthy anymore. I worry about them all the time and
can't program as much as a result. I envy you.

